

Patent on linked lists - jboynyc
http://www.google.com/patents/US7028023?dq=7028023

======
dalke
Previous HN discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873795)
. See also [http://patents.stackexchange.com/questions/738/prior-art-
for...](http://patents.stackexchange.com/questions/738/prior-art-for-linked-
list-secondary-and-tertiary-traversal) .

